# Erie, Ibo



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> Any word how the shoot is going, plus hows the weather?


I spoke to my son this morning. He said it was very cool. I haven't heard anything else. He is pretty busy. He works for TruBall and he was tending the Trailor. I am sure I will have some updates when they pack it in for the evening.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

Warther is great..my Friend and I shot all 40 yesterday.
It was a little muddy but not too bad.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

What a great shoot! The folks at Gem City really know how to put on a shoot. Wish I had shot better but had a great time in any case. Keep it up IBO.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got back now we got there at 9 last night went down and saw some of the guys warming up had a barley pop and hit the hotel to watch the red wings loose dang it. got up this morn at 630 ate a horrid breakfast at the econo lodge and went to the shoot. the first ten were great then I was stuck behind the pros for the longest time. it picked up after awhile I still go in all 40 today shot very well I thought theres always room for improvement all in all good day great weather a little greasy on top but not bad at all


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Best I heard of in HC was a 423 and a 421!


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

we had a great time with perfect weather. Best in SHC when I left sat. afternoon was 406 401 396


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

We shot all 40 on Friday AM. We had virgin foam as we were the first group out in our class. It was very foggy and overcast and the heavy canopy made the woods very dark and seeing the targets was very difficult. After the first 10 it was burning off and turned into a great day. I shot horribly but had a great time and think they did a great job with setting the course.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The word was after the Pros finished up 30 yesterday: Morgan 19 up with Hopkins at 18 up. I heard this from Tim G. at the Gold Tip booth soon after they finished up. Should be a good finish...


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

great shoot, weather was great, couldn't ask for better weather at a shoot. 

Some really good scores shot this weeekend.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Good shoot, IBO has work to do on spreading out the shooters, Semi Pro, Pros and MBO and AHC on the same ranges made for a long day Sat.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> Good shoot, IBO has work to do on spreading out the shooters, Semi Pro, Pros and MBO and AHC on the same ranges made for a long day Sat.


I shot MBO on Saturday shot 20 targets with no problems. Heck the second 10 we didnt even see another group until we hit target number 9. I thought the same thing about all the classes on those ranges. However I shot 20 on Friday about 2 hrs per 10 targets and even faster on Saturday. Great shoot.


----------



## hoyt1414 (Feb 10, 2009)

i thought they set the course good but it took me 8 hours to shoot E and F need to do better spreading out the groups it was backed up this morning on g till they got a few range officials then it moved along pretty good overall tho it was a good weekend to shoot


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

The range officials had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

think my group had you beat on time on the course, on at 8:30 am off at 7:20pm  Is it any wonder why IBO attendance is down ?


----------



## Fordwrench (Mar 5, 2009)

took our group 6hrs to shoot 10 targets on the d range. i was very disappointed in the way the shoot was run. shot the b course next and didnt see another group. somebody has to figure out a better way to smooth things out. next time i will take off work and shoot friday and sat. very frustrated with the ibo on this one!


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

The weather made up for the shoot, i shoot ymr 13-14 and all of our targets where about 28 yards - 36 yeards =/


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Dartonman said:


> think my group had you beat on time on the course, on at 8:30 am off at 7:20pm  Is it any wonder why IBO attendance is down ?


i was in that group with you!...:wink:


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

i'm extremley frustrated with ibo, there is no reason to be waiting for 1 hour at each target, at one point it took us 2 1/2 hrs to shoot 3 targets, and sunday morning we waited for almost 2 hrs to shoot the first target, and overall saturday it took us 8 1/2 hrs to shoot 30, what a joke, that's no fun at all


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Dartonman said:


> think my group had you beat on time on the course, on at 8:30 am off at 7:20pm  Is it any wonder why IBO attendance is down ?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 100 % correct....


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

*Still Waiting*

Our group shot the first 10 targets in 3 hours. The next 4 targets also took 3 hours to shoot. We need to find a way to start more courses at the same time to get rid of all the back-ups.You have to expect these back-ups when you send a class of 65 shooters to 1 starting place. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

I didnt have one problem. I shot 20 on Friday in about 4 hours. Then 20 on Saturday, started bout 12 and finished up by 330. Didnt see any back up at all. I shot MBO and had all the pro's, MBO's, and AHC on my courses.


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

We shot all 40 on friday. Got on at 9:00am and off by 4:30 pm.

Jim


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I shot AHC...we got stuck with the back up as well...My biggest issue is they sent us out on course G as our starting point on Friday. When we got back to the tent to check in we told them we wanted to do another ten...it was then that they informed us if we wanted a chance to shoot E we better do it now because they doubted we'd get a chance to on Saturday....Why not just send everyone out on E and F on Friday that was shooting???

Anyways we got through G fairly quick...started E and was heading to target 8 Before we caught the group ahead of us....now mind you we shot the first 7 targets in under 40 mins (only 3 in our group) it then took us 5.5hrs to complete the next 13 targets!!! We didn't walk off the course til almost 20 after 6 Talk about being a wore out frustrated shooter by that time.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

goofy2788 said:


> I shot AHC...we got stuck with the back up as well...My biggest issue is they sent us out on course G as our starting point on Friday. When we got back to the tent to check in we told them we wanted to do another ten...it was then that they informed us if we wanted a chance to shoot E we better do it now because they doubted we'd get a chance to on Saturday....Why not just send everyone out on E and F on Friday that was shooting???
> 
> Anyways we got through G fairly quick...started E and was heading to target 8 Before we caught the group ahead of us....now mind you we shot the first 7 targets in under 40 mins (only 3 in our group) it then took us 5.5hrs to complete the next 13 targets!!! We didn't walk off the course til almost 20 after 6 Talk about being a wore out frustrated shooter by that time.



you guys are scaring me :mg: I was planning on shooting the Worlds, and patience isn't one of my virtues :embara:


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess my opinion is that if you choose to sleep in and wait to hit the course until 10AM or later, you are going to wait. We hit the course at 0700 at both Erie and Bedford and cruised right through.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

pintojk said:


> you guys are scaring me :mg: I was planning on shooting the Worlds, and patience isn't one of my virtues :embara:


Worlds is much better...everything is set up by times....You have a set start time. You may have to wait to get started but once on the course you move at a fairly steady pace...and you HAVE to come to worlds...I owe you and pug something. :wink: :heh:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I guess my opinion is that if you choose to sleep in and wait to hit the course until 10AM or later, you are going to wait. We hit the course at 0700 at both Erie and Bedford and cruised right through.


I was on the course by 8:30 both days:embara:

I was kinda happy to only have to shoot one ten target set on Saturday. We had about a 45 min wait to get to target one..but once there we moved right along. We had Semi-Pro's in front and behind us the whole way.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Fordwrench said:


> took our group 6hrs to shoot 10 targets on the d range. i was very disappointed in the way the shoot was run. shot the b course next and didnt see another group. somebody has to figure out a better way to smooth things out. next time i will take off work and shoot friday and sat. very frustrated with the ibo on this one!


OMG 

Why so long?


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> I was on the course by 8:30 both days:embara:
> 
> I was kinda happy to only have to shoot one ten target set on Saturday. We had about a 45 min wait to get to target one..but once there we moved right along. We had Semi-Pro's in front and behind us the whole way.


Ouch, that does suck then.


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

try again *flint*, we started at 730 in bedford and the same thing, 62 semi's backed-up on target one, we started at 830 in erie thinking the dust cleared by then,no sir, 10 groups of semi's backed-up on target one. it doesn't make a difference unless ur one of the first groups out!

I'll tell u what's wrong, the ibo,or host club doesn't want no part in trying to actually ORGANIZE the shoot, just give us ur money and go shoot

tell me how this makes sense, 60 shooters in semi at bedford, winner gets 860, 65 shooters at erie, winner gets 838???????, so there's 5 more shooters, 700 more in the pot/ only one more spot paid out and everybody earns less???

No matter how u look at it these ibo shoots are pretty shaddy, lack of effort to satisfy the shooters, F*cked up payouts,


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

MegaDan said:


> try again flint


WOW, I saw the lines as we left but I had no idea it was that bad, that early too.

Maybe someone needs to be the prick that enforces the time limits. No one seems to understand that the 2 minute time begins upon the release of arrow of the previous archer....NOT when you step up to the stake. The time also begins when the previous group is clear so I would interpret that to mean that if you walk up to a target where there is no group, 1st shooter has 2 minutes....not 4 minutes to catch you breath from the hike, 2 minutes to glass and estimate range and another 2 minutes to shoot.

Have officials walk the course and randomly time people. Kind of like an undercover sting operation:darkbeer: Give a few goose eggs and people will learn to comply. Of course the officials better be armed because there will be some serious ruckus the first few times. 

I can promise that if it took me that long to shoot HC, I would be done with IBO...not that it would affect them much. I've been lucky with my limited experience at the Indoor Worlds, Bedford, Indiana State & Erie so far.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

The LINES WERE HUGE!! Amazing they can't split things up a little better. You would think after a few years of some great criticism.. or ways to critique the shoots.. someone may listen...


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*complaining*

WOW most of you just find ways to complain about everything. Think about the club that held the shoot some. There is limited resources to host something like this. They don't get paid, it is volunteers. They do the best they can with what they have. They set up 185 targets and courses within a month. From what I heard it was about 12 individuals that did it. That is impressive. The back up is due to all Pros, semis, MBO and AHC shooting the same courses. They kept it on site this year due to cost and insurance.

You should all be happy we still have shoots like this and folks that want to host an event like this. I'm sure there are things they will do different next year but cut them some slack.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

on range e we got behind a couple of mbo shooters that had to let down 3-6 times on every target pushing 5-6 min on every stake and and didn't care. i'm not the kind of guy going to holler time on each one, but how do you handle this? it didn't bother me for the first few hours but i figured out the real meaning of a suprise release from backtension.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to be a fanatic about competing in the Triple Crown for many many years... saved vacation time for them and went no matter what.....no longer...I got tired of the long waits....I used to try and do them on Fri and Sat....but even Saturday's got to be to long of waits.....then I tried to shoot all 40 on Friday....if it was lousy weather on Fri....I was screwed...Plus all the money spent on gas and lodging/food......Now I keep my vacation time for hunting season.....I'll shoot my local shoots for hunting practice and competition .......IBO lost me a while back and I may never go back....ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

We arrived and registered around 2:30 Friday afternoon, while registering we looked at the range assignments and seen the Pros and Semi's were shooting the same courses EE-F-G. We decided to shoot EE first and were on the course at 3:15 and off by a little after 6:00. Knowing the pros and semis were shooting EE-F on Sat. we started at 7:15 on F Sat morning and finished F-G by 11.40. We definately saw the big cluster as we were finishing up but seeing the range assignments and shooting accordingly saved us alot of time. I shot all 40 in Bedford on Fri. in a little over 6 hours. The IBO definately needs to find a way to stagger the Pros and semis better but when you go to a shoot of this size you also need to adjust your own schedule to better your chances of missing the big mess. The IBO format just don't allow for shotgun type starts and the IBO format also doesn't make it easy to control the 5 minute shooters.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> We arrived and registered around 2:30 Friday afternoon, while registering we looked at the range assignments and seen the Pros and Semi's were shooting the same courses EE-F-G. We decided to shoot EE first and were on the course at 3:15 and off by a little after 6:00. Knowing the pros and semis were shooting EE-F on Sat. we started at 7:15 on F Sat morning and finished F-G by 11.40. We definately saw the big cluster as we were finishing up but seeing the range assignments and shooting accordingly saved us alot of time. I shot all 40 in Bedford on Fri. in a little over 6 hours. The IBO definately needs to find a way to stagger the Pros and semis better but when you go to a shoot of this size you also need to adjust your own schedule to better your chances of missing the big mess. The IBO format just don't allow for shotgun type starts and the IBO format also doesn't make it easy to control the 5 minute shooters.



What do you mean by the statement in red above? There IS a two-minute rule, is there not? What is up that it isn't ENFORCED STRICTLY! Solution to this problem...ENFORCE THE 2-Minute rule to the letter! DQ a couple of shooters and things will perk up. If you have a rule, but it doesn't have teeth nor enforcement...then either make it have teeth and enforcement...or...get rid of the rule!

IMHO, it is gutless to expect competitors to use "peer pressure" to enforce the rule...try that just once in a group and see what it gets you...and you know exactly what I mean, too, correct?

I agree that better planning of course assignments will help...but PRO or not...ENFORCE the doggoned two-minute rule to the letter...the moniker "PRO" should make zero difference in time allottment to shoot your arrow! They put on their pants the same as everyone else and although SOME of them think they are "special" and should be preferential treatment...they are NOT and shouldn't; no, actually MUST NOT get preferential treatment.

From my observations however, it isn't the PROS that routinely abuse the two-minute rule...it is the WANNABEES....

The Other org has problems with people now feeling rushed if they are under 5 hours for their round; so are bemoaning any attempt to limit it to 5 hours or less...they claim they would then be "rushed"....BOGUS! Why is it all of a sudden that 3-D is taking 6 hours for 40 shots...and that is now OK...when a few short years ago people flocked from FIELD shooting to 3-d because FOUR hours for 112 shots was TOO LONG? And now the FIELD shooters are saying FIVE hours for 112 shots is NOT LONG ENOUGH??? Talk about hypocrisy on BOTH sides...FIELD and 3-D. It appears that BOTH sides are "wondering" why participation is on the decline? 

NO GUTS...= NO GLORY. ENFORCE the doggoned time limit rules and you will rid the problem of slow-pokes poking along knowing full well that "nobody cares" and defying the rule because it "isn't enforced anyways" and if "you" say anything about it, we'll just get you removed from our group and you go shoot by yourself...cuz we are NOT going to "rush" our shots...if we want 4 minutes, we'll TAKE 4 minutes....so shut your pie hole."

YES...I'm bashing BOTH field and 3-D when it comes to ENFORCEMENT of TIME LIMITS and the lack thereof.

field14


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Field14 I can't agree more....we were never backed up due to the Semi-pro's but did get stuck behind two very slow groups of MBO shooters...I counted on one target alone 11 let-downs between 2 shooters. This was very excessive. I timed one guy in that group 10 mins to take his shot. We did say something about the excessive time limit and his reply...the group ahead of us is taking just as long so it won't matter if I speed up you'll still have to wait.:mg:


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

field14 said:


> hrtlnd164 said:
> 
> 
> > We arrived and registered around 2:30 Friday afternoon, while registering we looked at the range assignments and seen the Pros and Semi's were shooting the same courses EE-F-G. We decided to shoot EE first and were on the course at 3:15 and off by a little after 6:00. Knowing the pros and semis were shooting EE-F on Sat. we started at 7:15 on F Sat morning and finished F-G by 11.40. We definately saw the big cluster as we were finishing up but seeing the range assignments and shooting accordingly saved us alot of time. I shot all 40 in Bedford on Fri. in a little over 6 hours. The IBO definately needs to find a way to stagger the Pros and semis better but when you go to a shoot of this size you also need to adjust your own schedule to better your chances of missing the big mess. The IBO format just don't allow for shotgun type starts and the IBO format also doesn't make it easy to control the 5 minute shooters.
> ...


thank you, you hit the nail on the head


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey field, not trying to ruffle any feathers here, the comment about enforcement of the 2 minute rule pertained more in comparison to the ASA format that is a little easier to have stationed range officials and the shooters more in the eye of the officials. I agree that there needs to be better enforcement of this rule and all the others for that matter, it's just harder when the course is spread out more as in the IBO format. I have read the Yankton threads and won't comment either way cause I wasn't there. I am one of the wannabes but I also do my part to police my own shooting. I actually read the rule book sent to me and do what is expected of me as a shooter. The magnitude of effort and help it must take to put on one of these events in any venue is huge. Yes there needs to be some changes made but no one has the golden answers to make all happy. I enjoy every event that I attend.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

GEM city cut two ranges/ they refused to buy 40 targets....that was the hold up.....straight from the IBO 


Why can't the IBO set their coursed like the ASA? It would be a lot less work for them....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

After re-reading your post field,I would like to clarify a couple things. My post wasn't a complaint about how long it took to shoot, actually it was the opposite. I thought we did OK as far as time at a national event. And nowhere did I state that it was the Pros who abuse the time limits, I made a general statement that their starts need to be better organized. When we finished on Sat there were probably about 50 shooters waiting to start on the F course. I don't know if they were pros, semis or wannabes but I don't believe any shooter would have wanted to be in the back of that group. Hope you don't take any of my comments the wrong way, I'm just a guy who likes to shoot.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

the 2 minute rule really has nothing to do with it. Yes, some shooters may go over the 2 minute rule..yet we don't complain when a shooter only takes 45 seconds?? I'm guessing that most shooters averages well under 2 minutes per shot over the course of 40 targets.

The problem with getting backed up for hours is when the "tent officials" allow 15 groups to start on course "X" at the same exact time. That is the issue here...

In no way am I complaining, I don't attend these shoots to race through a course. Wether it takes 1 1/2 hours to shoot 10 or 4 hours to shoot 10, I'm still havin fun.:darkbeer:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

My group was one of the best I have shot in to date, Made new friends and hung out with some old ones. Isn't that what this Archery thing is all about anyway?

Everyone, needs to get off this time limit issue...it is null and void when IBO Officials send 65+ shooters to the same range at the same time!

The longest our group was on a target was 4 minutes and 30 seconds, very shy of the 8 minute time limit.

Seems to me there were 1200+ shooters who wanted to be at Erie....Oh and it's not a race.


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

flintcreek6412 said:


> WOW, I saw the lines as we left but I had no idea it was that bad, that early too.
> 
> Maybe someone needs to be the prick that enforces the time limits. No one seems to understand that the 2 minute time begins upon the release of arrow of the previous archer....NOT when you step up to the stake. The time also begins when the previous group is clear so I would interpret that to mean that if you walk up to a target where there is no group, 1st shooter has 2 minutes....not 4 minutes to catch you breath from the hike, 2 minutes to glass and estimate range and another 2 minutes to shoot.
> 
> ...


Try again *flint*, there was an official sunday morning timing everybody, and no surprise, nobody was docked points cuz nobody was going over time

saturday Mr.vanhorn was timing peeps himself and the average *group* is probably taking 6-8 minutes, 4 guys in a group, ur allowed 8 min.

It's simple math if there's 10 groups at one target, and each groups takes 7 minutes to shoot and say 3 minutes to score arrows, thats 10 min. per group, X10, thats 1hr 40 minutes before you even shoot the first target, and guess what target two ain't much better, it takes a long time for groups to get seperated


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

Sith of Archery said:


> GEM city cut two ranges/ they refused to buy 40 targets....that was the hold up.....straight from the IBO
> 
> 
> Why can't the IBO set their coursed like the ASA? It would be a lot less work for them....


u just said it, then they would be like the asa

and for sith, cutin two ranges so what, they had plenty of targets, all they have to do is take the time to start groups on different targets and ranges, everybody shoots the same course and targets, why should it matter where u start


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Mega dan.. I agree...It should not matter where we start...I think it would more sense to send people to various targets...then everyone starts at the same time....but sometimes I think common sense is to difficult for some to understand....

the arguments are:

We had to walk to far, people giving target/yardage info etc.....

according to the IBO...cutin' the two ranges is the reason so many classes had where on the same ranges....Pro, semi, MBO, and AHC... these are large classes,.....makes me think of a 4 lane hwy cut down to one during road construction....Just a big mess...long back up.....

IMHO it would not hurt my feelings if the IBO was more like the ASA regarding (pay-outs, ranges, even a possible speed limit ) I have no problem with IBO scoring...

things need to change....the host clubs are the ones who really runs the IBO National events....but things will never change...


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Making $29 off each shooter the host clubs DO indeed run the IBO.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

damnyankee said:


> Making $29 off each shooter the host clubs DO indeed run the IBO.


Making way too much off of each shooter.. it is a little ridicoulous. I was 2 groups behind 2 shooters that would let down 5-7 times on every target... one guy in front of me said time.. then I yelled time.. It was getting a little ridicoulous... 2mins is a LOT of time to shoot one target... When it is taking someone 8-10mins to shoot one target.. it really makes the other groups behind them think of better things they could be doing w/ their time.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jwolfe78 said:


> Making way too much off of each shooter.. it is a little ridicoulous. I was 2 groups behind 2 shooters that would let down 5-7 times on every target... one guy in front of me said time.. then I yelled time.. It was getting a little ridicoulous... 2mins is a LOT of time to shoot one target... When it is taking someone 8-10mins to shoot one target.. it really makes the other groups behind them think of better things they could be doing w/ their time.



Hmm, you may have been behind the same two guys I was.


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

The ibo just s-cks they love the money and do not care about you I take my days off to have fun shooting my bow that why I go to asa now.


----------



## dizeanuknow (Feb 8, 2009)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I guess my opinion is that if you choose to sleep in and wait to hit the course until 10AM or later, you are going to wait. We hit the course at 0700 at both Erie and Bedford and cruised right through.


i went out and tried to shoot e and e on sat at 8 am and got stuck too it took us 3 hours to shoot the first 4 target then it started to clear up i was very upset AHC other than that it went great


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

NC100Kurt said:


> WOW most of you just find ways to complain about everything. Think about the club that held the shoot some. There is limited resources to host something like this. They don't get paid, it is volunteers. They do the best they can with what they have. They set up 185 targets and courses within a month. From what I heard it was about 12 individuals that did it. That is impressive. The back up is due to all Pros, semis, MBO and AHC shooting the same courses. They kept it on site this year due to cost and insurance.
> 
> You should all be happy we still have shoots like this and folks that want to host an event like this. I'm sure there are things they will do different next year but cut them some slack.


As I recall there was a lot of complaints last year about officials at Erie being hard nosed and not too helpful.
Now this year the complaints are about shooting times.
Seems to me that after having hosted one of these IBO Triple Crowns several times the host club would have it down. IBO allows these clubs to keep a significant amount of the entry fees and if you do the math, that amounts to a pretty good payday for the club. Yeah, they're volunteers but look at what it does for their club in terms of giving them $$$ to support their own range.

Although I qualified for the World through the Southern Triple Crown, I don't think I'll be attending...for a number of reasons.

I wonder when IBO will figure out that a shotgun start works...duh.

In the meantime I'll go to the ASA shoots and enjoy shooting instead of standing around.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Shot gun starts would mean pre reistrations for the majority of the shooters which also limits the number of shooters in a number of cases. 

I have to say that a lot of this could be handled if there were range officials constantly moving thru the courses. It would mean that more thought would need to be impelmented to allow range official traffic to move thru the center of the courses without risk of injury. This would help in the policing of the time limit issues. The IBO kind of wants us to police ourselves here, but no one in most cases wants t be the bad guy... one it effects their shoot and those of the other shooters with hostile and negitive feelings. Outside officials fix this and allow the shooters to just compeate and not fight about times at the stake. People also have to realize that everyones time is important and shoot within the rules and not bend them to fit their needs.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Grnmtn said:


> Shot gun starts would mean pre reistrations for the majority of the shooters which also limits the number of shooters in a number of cases.


ASA uses shotgun starts and their numbers have been holding up this year. I know that you can register on site at ASA in some instances and still be placed on a target.


----------

